# I hate decision making!



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Every time I book my two curly girls into the groomer I spend the days up to their appointment trying to decide what to ask for.
I love with fluffy full coats - BUT at this time of year (when it is nor icy and snowing ) we like to walk along the beach and they love to swim in the sea.... plus when the grass is dewy or rain damp they come back from a meadow romp soaking wet and bedraggled and it takes as long to get them dry and clean as it took to walk them 
So as Kiki is not keen on too much grooming time she is always cut shorter on the legs and the body with a fluffy top to her head and longer ears as otherwise she looks like a pinhead as her head and ears are quite small.
Dot is happy to be combed so often I leave her legs longer - her ears are enormous so always have them trimmed up to the end of the leather and her head hair is so mad that it has to be cur quite short or it interferes with her vision...
So anyway - how short should I go?
I've been looking at pics of the Popster and Poppy and Gandhi and Lexi and Beemerand thinking I'll just do that...
What do you think? 
Recent pics of the hairy blobs - visit to the groomer booked for Friday!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

A difficult one Marzi. Freddie has got his first cut on 9th May so I have same question in my mind.....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry marzi I can't see the pictures, but I know what you mean about loving the fluffy look! I know now that I cut both Molly and Sid I can keep them cut more often so don't let them get to long and then I don't miss that fluffy look because there's not such a dramatic change between cuts.
My groomer never gave me exactly what I asked for now I can choose exactly how long I want their legs and body. Molly use to get badly matted, however often I use to comb her, now she hardly ever gets a Matt. 
I think you should maybe go a little shorter and you may actually really like it and given the fact that it makes life a whole lot easier,I'm all for that 
I did Molly today! Shorter but not too short


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh and Sid yesterday


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Something odd with pics tonight... I can't see yours either 
I think I will go short, even though I'm not a fan of skinny legs, but it just makes life so much easier. Quite want to take Dot's ears shorter too... grass seed season lies ahead and less hair definitely makes life easier when she has to wear her snood.
It's only hair and it will grow.... BUT!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Pictures are really weird tonight. Can't see them. Same on another thread too. 

Marzi, you could have a look at different cockapoo cuts if you do a google search. Also Dawn has lots of cockapoo pictures on her facebook site but they will still be your beautiful babies no matter how they are cut.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Pictures are really weird tonight. Can't see them. Same on another thread too. 

Marzi, you could have a look at different cockapoo cuts if you do a google search. Also Dawn has lots of cockapoo pictures on her facebook site but they will still be your beautiful babies no matter how they are cut.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

With Freddy and I both not able to brush doggies right now I had Sami and Carley cut REALLY short. It was a shock at first, but now we both really love it. They are both silky feeling and seem totally fine with the new do's. I am not a fan of pencil legs, but I will get used to it. As a side note, I have had Carley on a diet due to being a bit pudgy and not wanting another back issue for her to endure and after her groom she is actually quite slim now and I didn't even realize it.
I leave their ears long and fluffy. I think I will continue this look until the Fall season.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Good to see the pictures are now showing on the forum! There doesn't seem to be a great deal of difference between your girls length and Molly's. 
Look forward to seeing them modelling their new lengths what ever you decide to go for marzi


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Carley - being on the 'cuddly' side myself I feel her pain - being deprived of food to fit into the stereotype perfect body 
My girls always look enormous tubby monsters prior to being strimmed and then turning into lithe athletic body types once the excess hair has been removed ... wish this worked for me


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I would love to live in an area where one could request a specific length/shape/style...all of the groomers where I live know one length--I call it the "pig shave" with a schnauzer beard; unless of course they shave off the beard and leave just the walrus stache. The only other variable is whether or not they decide to shave off their eyebrows and skin the top of their head cocker spaniel style. Currently, Finn looks like a gazelle with no mustache, beard, OR eyebrows, leaving him a pointy beak like his poodle mama, Pearl, and strange squared off ears. Maisie is the least crazy looking, but is a bit too poodley--like her name should be Fifi, and Roo ended up with no beard and a ridiculous walrus stache and a smooth head...they all have very short bodies and skinned tails and stripped legs. I'm glad you have a skilled groomer. As for the beauteous Kiki and Dot--I'm sure they'll look gorgeous.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wish them luck...
I've got to work when I thought I was not working so my son will be dropping them off  who knows what they will come out like.
Frankly they've had their share of weird cuts - but it is ok - in a month they'll look fine


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Wish them luck...
> I've got to work when I thought I was not working so my son will be dropping them off  who knows what they will come out like.
> Frankly they've had their share of weird cuts - but it is ok - in a month they'll look fine


Ha ha, the pig shave 

Marzi it's going to be so much fun to see what he asked for  I shall be smiling thinking about it later, what time will you get in?

With Poppy's aversion to cleanliness/brushing we have to do the kind thing and err on the shorter side but with the legs a fraction longer to avoid drainpipes, she's defo a rocker not a mod  

Funnily enough she was groomed last week and we hadn't brushed her hardly at all beforehand (we usually panic in the week leading up to it and brush a quarter each night ) but we'd been to Yorkshire and she got wet and muddy for 7 consecutive days. So I apologised and said 'pig shave is fine if necessary' (I didn't but I will from now on ) and when I collected her there'd been no more matts than when I actually try  

For me then, the moral of that story is don't bother, cos the end result is just the same. I wouldn't allow my preschoolers to draw that conclusion but hey, that's a perk of adulthood.
The day after the groom it poured down on us and when she dried off she was back to the shaggy scruff Popster we know and love, can't be doing with fluffy in this house.

Pictures please Marzi....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

C'mon Marzi, we want photos!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

In a minute... I've only just got in!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus was done full poodle last week. I thought the wool would kink up but he's staying that way! I'd post pics but per usual I'm having computer/camera issues.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi & Beemer have always been kept somewhat short as neither are fans of sitting long enough to do a good brush to get all the mats and other things out of their coat. Grass seeds one year was awful. But like Nanci said, I love the silky feel when they have a short cut. I can't get enough rubbing them when they are first trimmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

We never get a choice. One matt and off it all comes, no matter which groomer we go to.

To be completely honest, I think that most of them are comfortable wielding a clipper where they can put a guard on and not worry about messing it up too badly but when it comes to styling with the scissors they don't seem to be confident enough to give it a go.

Walter is prone to some ridiculous matts though. The first time we took him to the vets he said that he was going to be a pain to groom.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I wonder if a coconut oil food supplement and occasional hair masque might help? It works wonders on my own mop  about a tablespoon just rubbed in - I do scalp and ends mainly - leave it for an hour or so and then shampoo and condition as usual, it feels fantastic after. Poppy loves a small teaspoon too


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love Dudley looking natural but then I love his coat freshly groomed and always try to keep him dry for a while to keep the just groomed look, in defence of groomers there are often far more matts than the owners realise - lower sides, legs and round bum are usually worst places and if only those areas are clipped short then the dog looks like a fat sheep!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So, in summary, what we're saying here is that basically there are two looks: 'shaved pig' or 'fat sheep'


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mazzapoo said:


> So, in summary, what we're saying here is that basically there are two looks: 'shaved pig' or 'fat sheep'


Ha ha. I hope not cos Freddie having his first proper hair cut today and I would rather he didn't resemble a pig or a sheep!
Will post a photo later.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think puppies are above the rules, looking forward to seeing him!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Anatomically speaking I feel compelled to correct this. Sheared sheep are skinny, bald pigs are fat! Only a fat poo like Rufus resembles a pig when sheared, the rest are just fat sheep or sheared sheep.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I do not believe that Rufus is a fat poo...prove it by photos


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

I love max after his grooming. He looks so suave and it makes him so much lower maintenance. He hates sitting atill so trying to comb his fur in a natural state is impossible. But our groomer is great and always makes him look amazing and makes his fur so silky smooth.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bananas68 said:


> I love max after his grooming. He looks so suave and it makes him so much lower maintenance. He hates sitting atill so trying to comb his fur in a natural state is impossible. But our groomer is great and always makes him look amazing and makes his fur so silky smooth.


Oh my - what a handsome boy.......


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Anatomically speaking I feel compelled to correct this. Sheared sheep are skinny, bald pigs are fat! Only a fat poo like Rufus resembles a pig when sheared, the rest are just fat sheep or sheared sheep.


I meant the unsheared sheep look - ie if the owner pleads not to take the body short on the dog as usually its the main body that has been brushed and can be saved, but if the legs are bad and have to be shaved off the dog looks like an unsheared fat sheep! so they tend to look more in proportion if its all taken short to start again, and there are usually matted patches here and there on the body anyway


----------

